# Technique for dealing with extension cords?



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

I recently tried out my two Goodwill find electric blowers, a Toro Power Shovel and a Yard Machines model, both excel in moving powder snow, BUT: The headache of dealing with a cord tends to create issues. I was using them on my concrete garage pad which is about 20' square, because I could only use the machines in one direction which was away from the door, I would drag the cord out the 20 feet over my shoulder, and then walk backwards with the blower to make another pass and end up tripping over the cord. Having never owned an electric blower before (and mine did not come with manuals) maybe I am missing an easier method of using them.

Any ideas? Thank you very much.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sell them both and get a powerlite??


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> sell them both and get a powerlite??


 
Well these are my only two electrics and I bought them for light use, and I have several gas powered machines. Still... Exactly what good does your advice provide for me and other members who may also be dealing with the same issue? I thought this would be an interesting and/or helpful thread but it appears nobody wants to contribute except by being sarcastic.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You might consider soemthing like this, J.D.



CORD MANAGMENT SYSTEM
Mantis Garden Tools - Mantis Tiller Accessories - Official Site


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

not trying to be sarcastic thats why i put qusetion marks behind my answer


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you, Joe...that is such a unique concept it never occurred to me...I have a number of those light duty cord reel worklights (5 each) in my garage and small barn hanging from the ceiling but I never thought of the same concept at ground level in regards to an electric blower. I have a Craftsman electric tiller and it's easy to hang the cord over my shoulder while using it as I am only going in one direction and not back and forth....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You would also benefit from a cord intended for cold weather use, which will be much more workable that a "regular" extension cord:






Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a power shovel I used to use on the steps and landings at our old house. I found technique and planning went a long way. I would do as much in one sport and work outward in a 180 degree area then move forward. Sounds like you are moving one small area then walking back causing the tangle up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you know FLEXZILLA makes an app now for this kind of weather.


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> I had a power shovel I used to use on the steps and landings at our old house. I found technique and planning went a long way. I would do as much in one sport and work outward in a 180 degree area then move forward. Sounds like you are moving one small area then walking back causing the tangle up.


 
Thank you....you hit my problem right on the head...I was seeking advice on the best way to eliminate getting tangled up in the cord....perhaps I should have made that clear. And yes, I use a heavy duty 12 gage outdoor cord for both electrics...


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

In the fall I pull out my cheap snow blower extension cord, plug it in the deck outlet, string it out as much as possible, and let the balance drape over my second story deck. Then when it gets cold, it freeze's straight with no coils.


Seams to work for *me*, yea you still need to be mindful of where the cord is, but at least it is straight.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Koenig041 said:


> I had a power shovel I used to use on the steps and landings at our old house. I found technique and planning went a long way. I would do as much in one sport and work outward in a 180 degree area then move forward. Sounds like you are moving one small area then walking back causing the tangle up.


I think he has the right idea here. Blow the full width of your space, but only go 2-3 feet forward at a time. This way you aren't going back the full length of your drive and the extra cord stays coiled up in the garage or whatever.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> You might consider soemthing like this, J.D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that,,,,,,,very good suggestion


----------

